# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Store house 4 нужен ключь/крек/емулятор

## q1q2

Помогите с информацией по ключику для SH4 всеми возможными методами. Мой ICQ  613502739 Почта aberezh@list.ru 
Имеется в наличии установочный дистрибутивы и могу помочь в установке и настройке и даже обучении. Но самой программы в наличии нет. Читал про возможности создания эмулятора и меня это заинтересовало.

----------

